# Sending a vCard with Outlook



## spxtechsupport (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi,

How can I send my Contact Information as a vCard by email to someone?

Thanks,

Just me.


----------



## mlegg (Dec 11, 2005)

If you do not already have yourself as a Contact, go add yourself and all info you wish.

Open your contact info and you will see at the top an action menu. In there you will see send or forward Vcard. It then opens a new email and the Vcard is there in the attachment line, now just fill in the send to line and the body and off you go.


----------

